# unpaid school fees



## kevinch49 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi there I was just wondering, my school where I was studying are chasing money from me despite I've claimed financial hardship as my wife is expecting our baby, first of all I was on student visa and I've applied a partner visa which therefore I'm no longer student as my student visa is already expired. I've got 2k owing and I couldn't completed my course on time.

School now is threatening me with emails if I don't pay the outstanding amount soon this could affect my visa. I'm the only bread winner and it's very hard to survive. I'm wondering now if this would affect my application. 

Thanks


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

It's hard to say without more detail. My immediate reaction is that it wouldn't affect your visa application, and they're just trying to scare you, but I couldn't be absolutely sure without knowing more. 

I'd advise you to go to a community legal centre with a night drop on service. Bring in all the emails and any other relevant paperwork and they should be able to give you better advice about your visa application, and also your debt (which is a problem regardless of the visa implications).


----------



## kevinch49 (Nov 18, 2013)

tulauras said:


> It's hard to say without more detail. My immediate reaction is that it wouldn't affect your visa application, and they're just trying to scare you, but I couldn't be absolutely sure without knowing more.
> 
> I'd advise you to go to a community legal centre with a night drop on service. Bring in all the emails and any other relevant paperwork and they should be able to give you better advice about your visa application, and also your debt (which is a problem regardless of the visa implications).


True, I rang the immigration, they told me they can't do anything as my student visa is over and I'm no longer bounded with restriction. Like you said they just trying to scare me to get money from me regardless my claim of financial hardship. 
Thanks for replying.


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

Just to be clear, they can't affect your visa but they can still pursue you for the debt, including taking it to court or to a debt collector. So you probably need to get the claim resolved in any case.


----------



## kevinch49 (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes I thought so, I'll just claim financial hardship which would certainly wipe it off. Education fees is different from other credit dept. Many student couldn't finish their course because of money and I'm pretty sure that won't put a strike against their credit history.


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

I wish I could get out of my domestic student debt that easily!


----------

